# Thank God Hair Grows Back! Never Going Back to This Woman!



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, since my boy Dax was getting a bit scruffy, and starting to bring half the yard back with him everytime we went outside, I thought it was time for a trip to the groomers. I didn't love how the last lady cut him, so I thought I'd try someone else.... There was my mistake....

So I found a new groomer, a breeder of champion poodles, a show judge ect ect. Grooming for all breeds. I thought is hit the jackpot! My inspiration was Gustave and Meeka (sorry if I misspelled names!). I love their look so I took a pic of them with me, so I could ask for that style, a little shorter. 

I arrived to drop Dax off, and in a flurry he was taken from me, she said what do you want? As she was whisking him out the back. I grabbed out my phone, she came back and said quickly, I'm busy, I said I just want you to trim and tidy him up. I was still trying to get the pic up to show her what style I was looking for and she was gone again! So I was flustered and hurried and on my way to work, so I called out, but no answer. Off to work I went,feeling not great about everything.

So, my husband picked him up on his way home from night shift a couple of hours later... Please see the before and after pictures below...

Before....








After....








Sorry for the long rant, but I just can't believe that even without looking at my pic, when I said a trim and tidy up, I got my boy back looking like a poodle!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I would be upset too! Honestly, I'd go back and get my money back. That's horrible that she wouldn't bother taking the time for you to tell her exactly what you wanted. I'm so sorry this happened to you. The good news is, it grows back quicker than you can imagine, but it is still upsetting.


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

OMG. I would be livid. What was she thinking?? So sorry v


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Cyndilou said:


> OMG. I would be livid. What was she thinking?? So sorry v


I think she must have had poodle on the brain! Poor baby  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I think I would ask for my money back, too!! and how rude to not take a moment to discuss with you what you would be PAYING for. Grrrrr!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my, he really does look like a poodle! :w00t:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I can't even figure out how she got him to look that much like a poodle. I agree with getting your money back, although I probably wouldn't bother because I'm a wimp. Too bad it's not closer to Halloween--he could use the cut as a poodle costume!


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

I call it 5 minutes work. It is so easy to do haircut like this as you have to use machine only and not to be bothered with even lengths. I am so sorry that she did that to you. I did short hair cut to Teddy yesterday as his hair stop growing as it used to but I left head and tail same as it was, so he has short haircut body but long hair head and tail. It took me 10 minutes , compare to 3 hours I usually spend when do regular longhair grooming to my boy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm sorry, I can't begin to tell you how many horror stories I have with groomers. Matilda is 8 and I can count the times I have loved her haircuts on my hand. I have taken pictures, wrote out how I wanted the cut and have ended up with haircuts like yours.:angry:
I was just telling my husband the next time Matilda gets groomed if she ends up with a terrible cut I'm not paying for it.
Luckily the hair will grow out, just makes me so mad we pay for them:blink::w00t:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That groomer is rude and clearly not qualified to do maltese haircuts. I agree with Natalya, that's probably the easiest way to trim a long haired dog. Take a clipper and go to town without thinking. 

Yes, it will grow back very fast. And it's summer time! So he might actually enjoy a shorter hair cut in the heat. 

Thank you for your nice words for Gustave & Mieka. I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sorry about the groomer, what a rude lady. Daxton however is still your cute lovable fluff and it will grow back. I think stories like this is why Ben is still in full coat.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww I'm sorry! He is cute , but that's not what you wanted, and she was very rude! I'd be very upset too!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry you went through this.....most groomers do exactly that. I don't use anyone because I don't trust them and just keep Zoe's hair long. Daxton is adorable and his hair will grow back fast but I would definately go back to her store and let her know how unhappy you are and how rude she was for being in a rush and not listening to you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG he does look like poodle, a cute poodle though. Thankfully it does grow back.Been there, happily a bad haircut is the worst that happened to him. It'll grow back meanwhile his cuteness overshadows the poodle mullet!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I think he's cute but if you were not happy, you felt rushed by her when consulting the cut then I wld DEF ask for your money back. If they are professionals...they should understand and do the right thing by refunding you. It could have been worse...Lacie came home flea infested from her day at the spa last month


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry! He is still a cutie but the cut is very poodle-like. I would ask for my money back too. BUT, you're right- hair grows back QUICKLY!


----------



## tjbirdsong (Sep 11, 2013)

That scares me to death, I am a new mom to Boomer and I cant even go get my own hair cut with out coming home butchered! I dont know how fast it grows but from reading reviews pretty fast, and it will,mine always does,, Thank goodness, Still he is a cutie


----------



## MrsRat (Feb 17, 2013)

eiksaa said:


> That groomer is rude and clearly not qualified to do maltese haircuts. I agree with Natalya, that's probably the easiest way to trim a long haired dog. Take a clipper and go to town without thinking.
> 
> Yes, it will grow back very fast. And it's summer time! So he might actually enjoy a shorter hair cut in the heat.
> 
> Thank you for your nice words for Gustave & Mieka. I appreciate it a lot.


You're welcome - your babies are gorgeous  

Thank you all, I know that in the big picture it's just hair lol. And I know it will grow back quickly I just soooo wanted his hair cut nicely! It's not even a good cut! It's just bad all round.

He's still my gorgeous baby boy, just with a mulllet lol!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

What a terrible groomer. By all means ask for a refund. I wouldn't be so mad for you if she was nice. I am very wary of groomers. But I don't know how to cut my dog's hair either. I just ordered Wahl Bravura. Thought I'd try slowly. 
Good thing your dog is cute. And now you can spend the last days of summer running around outside instead of brushing him!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so thankful for my groomer - I printed and took in pictures of Jett and Tyler from here and told her that's what I wanted for Sweetness. She has the photos stapled to the girls file card and that's what we work towards. Well, except for the all over very short that we do on both girls in June before going to the cabin where fleas and ticks abound!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

That groomer was awful  She should have listened carefully to what you wanted


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

That woman was rude! I would also ask for my money back and tell her she didn't do as you asked. Yes, it is only hair and it will grow back. But she is in a business that deals with the public, not doing it for free and to do what SHE wants done. I would understand if it was just a tad bit shorter than what I wanted and that has happened to Leila, but she made him look like a whole different breed. He is still cute though!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, definitely a groomer who is just out for money and an assembly line. I am so sorry you had to go through with this, but at least it will grow out.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think the groomer was running an assembly line. Yes it is only hair. Your baby was not injured and that is the most important thing. Start looking for a new groomer, Around here groomers are so much in demand thzt it can be months before an appointment is available.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ah Katie, Dax is so sweet....:wub: it grows SO fast, and before you know it, it will be long again. Hey, been there, done that! My first groomer was like you described, but I was a new owner and didn't know there were other types of groomers available to me. I prefer the smaller shops. 

If ever happens again anywhere, (even the Vet's office) just politely say *"TIME OUT"* *we need to talk*, or just take your dog and simply leave. Don't ever be afraid to speak up. These are tiny dogs and you deserve to know what is going to happen when you leave them with someone. If they are rude and don't have time to talk to a_ new client_, just imagine how fast they groom the dogs. 

My groomer is the only groomer in her shop, and she does not over book clients. She is involved in rescue too. I went and met with her PRIOR to the first groom. (I met with couple others and they were like one you described BUSY) Anyway, we talked about what I wanted and she had many pics of Malts with full coats and short. It took a year to find her. Even on her busier days I know she has time for me if I need to talk to her, and they will be treated with respect and love. :Good luck:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think he's still cute but I agree with Sammie's Mom. It's easy to get caught up in the rush and go along with it rather than to stop and rethink at the moment. 
I think she's got poodle on the brain too.... but it will grow. These days I try to trim Jodi's face myself because I know more about his look than the groomer, even though she's not a stranger she sometimes trims his face and he doesn't look like himself. It's frustrating though because you just want it grown out now.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm sorry you didn't get what you wanted. But, as everyone said, their hair seems to grow so fast, it will be back in no time. Hang in there.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless your heart! Be sure and give him lots of hugs and kisses so he doesn't think you are mad at him. I know it stinks, that lady certainly shouldn't be in business!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Wanted to add: a good Maltese groomer won't want to cut the hair from the center of the eyes (down) and will suggest letting it grow out down over bridge of nose. It takes many months if your growing it out but is so worth it to not have that hair poking the eyes.

I didn't know this until I got Penny from a show breeder, but I had noticed many here with faces grown out correctly. So I grew Sammie's out last year and I no longer have to clean his eyes all time. Those hairs between eyes were growing out pretty quickly and cause tearing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:

Having moved in late June we used a new groomer too. . . I said "whatever you do don't cut the hair between the eyes!" She said "of course" which being interpreted means "of course, I will!" :HistericalSmiley: Poor Lisi!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:
> 
> Having moved in late June we used a new groomer too. . . I said "whatever you do don't cut the hair between the eyes!" She said "of course" which being interpreted means "of course, I will!" :HistericalSmiley: Poor Lisi!


Oh no Sandi..:w00t: Bet you were sick.


----------



## Jo C (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh my. I also would have been livid. That is terrible!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

That groomer was not professional and just plain rude! I would call her and tell her how you feel! Yes thank goodness hair grows back------------ Just to let you know he is so cute and can rock any style!!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

This is exactly why I do my own grooming. I just returned last nite from an out of state family wedding. After watching grooming videos and buying a pr of curved scissors, I tried doing something a little different on Blaze wanting him to look special at the wedding, and really messed up his ears. 

I gave up, made an apt to get him 'straightened' out by a groomer, even requested I be allowed to watch. 
Trust me, it's no better when you are there watching them hack up your dog unless you are bold enough to grab their hand and stop them!

I brought him home and cleaned up her clean up!!!!
Twice I've taken my Maltese dogs to groomers and twice they've done no better than I did so that settles it, I've learned my lesson.....doing my own.

I'm so sorry they hacked up your beautiful baby, I would have been devastated but as everyone said, thank God hair grows.


----------

